# GP refusal



## Vickytofts32 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi there, can a gp refuse to treat with clomid even if I am suitable candidate and my hospital still fund it?

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not sure of the situation here? Are you getting private treatment and hospital paying for this or are you being treated in the UK on the NHS? Bottom line is GP does not have to prescribe for an individaul if they do not agree that this is in the best interest of patient (in their opinion). So a specialist can advise all they like but GP does not have to prescribe. When prescribing they take on the liability for doing this and should anything go wrong they are held accountable so unless they agree it is in best interest of health of patient they don't have to.

I'd discuss further with a specialist if you are looking to source treatment
Maz x


----------

